# Peut-être la maison n’était-elle pas encore assez chaude ?



## simenon

Bonjour, 
j'ai un doute sur le sens d'une phrase qui apparaît dans le roman de Simenon, _Les soeurs Lacroix._ Dans ce roman il est question d'une grande famille qui vit dans la même maison: deux soeurs avec leur fils et leurs maris (en fait un mari car l'autre vit à l'etranger). Il y a beaucoup de sous-entendus, de rancoeurs anciens, etc. dans la famille. Un soir, quand les autre sont déjà couchés, Mathilde (une des soeurs) a une rude discussion avec son mari à propos de sa rélation (de long durée) avec sa soeur. Sa soeur Poldine entend mais sans comprendre ce qu'ils disent exactement. Le matin suivant la famille se reveille. 
"Poldine, dans la salle à manger, guettait l’arrivée de sa soeur, cherchait aussitôt un indice sur le visage de celle-ci. 
Mais le moment n’était pas encore venu. [...]"
Après le petit dejeuner, les fils sortent, le mari de Mathilde va travailler dans son atelier au dernier étage (il est peintre) et les deux soeur restent seules. 
"Poldine regarda sa soeur avec plus d’insistance. Elle semblait dire : — Voilà ! Nous sommes seules. Tu peux parler… Mathilde hésitait. Elle fut certainement sur le point de tout raconter. Peut-être la maison n’était-elle pas encore assez chaude ?
— Il faut que j’aille soigner Geneviève ! murmura-t-elle". 
Et elle s'en va dans la chambre de sa fille qui est malade.
Ce que je me demande est le sens de la question "Peut-être la maison n’était-elle pas encore assez chaude ?" Est-ce que, à votre avis, elle pense vraiment que la maison (l'atmosphère de la maison) n'est pas encore assez chaude pour affronter cette discussion? Ou on veut dire le contraire, c'est-à-dire que l'atmosphere est déjà trop chaude et il vaut mieu laisser tomber pour l'instant la question? 
Merci


----------



## Yendred

Je pense qu'il faut comprendre ici "_la maison_" au sens de "_la famille_", et "_être chaud_" au sens de "_être prêt / être motivé / avoir envie_".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je comprends plutôt cette phrase au sens propre : comme c'est le matin, la température dans la maison est encore fraîche et n'est donc pas encore très propice aux discussions profondes.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous le deux. Personellement je crois qu'il s'agit d'une métaphore et non pas du sens propre, mais en touts cas mon doute ne portait pas tellement sur cela, mais plutot sur le ton de la question (je n'arrive pas à bien expliquer ce que je veux dire). Si le sens est métaphorique, cela signifie: "Elle fut certainement sur le point de tout raconter. Mais puis elle ne le fit pas parce qu'elle pensait que la maison n’était pas encore assez chaude"? Ou bien: "Elle fut certainement sur le point de tout raconter. Mais puis elle ne le fit pas parce qu'elle pensait que la maison était déjà assez chaude (et que il valait mieux éviter d'enflammer encore plus l'atmosphère)"?


----------



## Yendred

C'est difficile de deviner si la volonté de l'auteur est que cette phrase soit ironique sous forme d'euphémisme.
En tout cas, elle ne porte pas en elle-même cette connotation. Le ton général du reste du récit peut aider à comprendre le sens voulu.


----------



## Reynald

À première lecture, et au vu de ce seul extrait, je comprends plutôt la phrase comme MC (sens propre). Il ne règne pas encore dans la maison une chaleur agréable, une température douce qui inciterait à s'installer confortablement et à se faire des confidences.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Yendred said:


> Je pense qu'il faut comprendre ici "_la maison_" au sens de "_la famille_", et "_être chaud_" au sens de "_être prêt / être motivé / avoir envie_".


J'aurais tendance à me retrouver sur cette interprétation de Yendred.

Quant à la seconde question de Simenon, savoir pourquoi Mathilde hésite, c'est justement parce que la situation n'est pas mûre, la famille n'est pas prête.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

simenon said:


> "Elle fut certainement sur le point de tout raconter. Mais puis elle ne le fit pas parce qu'elle pensait que la maison était déjà assez chaude (et que il valait mieux éviter d'enflammer encore plus l'atmosphère)"?


Oui.

Mathilde semblait être sur le point de tout raconter mais elle hésita et, soudainement, elle décida d'aller soigner sa fille... Pourquoi a-t-elle évité le face à face? Parce que, à son avis, l'atmosphère dans la maison était déjà suffisamment chaude.



simenon said:


> Peut-être la maison n’était-elle pas encore assez chaude ?


Simenon emploie ici une tournure ironique pour dire, en effet, que l'ambiance dans la maison était bouillonnante.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourtant, rien dans le contexte ne suggère que l'atmosphère serait trop enflammée.  L'ambiance est en effet parfaitement quelconque ce matin-là ; tout semble normal.

Je comprends la phrase au sens propre, mais s'il faut la comprendre au sens figuré, je ne vois pas comment cela pourrait être ironique.


----------



## Reynald

Le sens propre me semble aussi découler du passage précédent.
Voir la question précédente.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous. Je ne sais pas... A vrai dire, je n'avais pas pensé au sens propre (chaude pour la temperature).
Il est vrai que, comme Capello le dit, "l'ambiance est en effet parfaitement quelconque ce matin-là ; tout semble normal", mais il faut dire que dans cette famille il y a toujours un climat de tension, un calme apparent, qui est toujours prêt à s'écrouler. En plus le soir précédent il y a eu une scène violente qui a fait revivre une vieille question toujours très "chaude" (la relation entre le mari de Mathilde et sa soeur). Voilà pourquoi j'avais pensé à une tournure ironique, mais d'ailleurs je n'en suis absolument pas certaine.
Pour Reynald: ce n'est pas le même matin. Entre ce passage et celui cité dans l'autre discussion il y a plusieurs pages.


----------



## Reynald

simenon said:


> Pour Reynald: ce n'est pas le même matin. Entre ce passage et celui cité dans l'autre discussion il y a plusieurs pages.


Même si ce n'est pas le même matin, étant donné ce qui a été décrit antérieurement, le lecteur doit maintenant avoir en tête, sans que l'auteur ait à répéter la description de l'action, que c'est une tâche quotidienne. C'est la routine : la maison se refroidit pendant la nuit et chaque matin on rallume le feu. Ce qu'indique bien, d'ailleurs, l'utilisation de l'imparfait et de l'article défini dans la phrase : _Alors, enfin, le journal amputé descendait à la cuisine où il attendait, à gauche du fourneau, d’allumer les feux du matin._
(Enfin, c'est l'hypothèse de quelqu'un qui n'a pas lu le livre. )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si l’on s’en tient *littéralement*, et *hors de contexte*, à la phrase-clé : « *Peut-être la maison n’était-elle pas encore assez chaude ? *», et si, en sus, on apprend que le matin il y faisait souvent froid, il est certain que cela voudrait dire que la maison n’est pas encore suffisamment réchauffée.

Cependant, en dehors du fait que @simenon nous a révélé de précieux antécédents sur l’atmosphère régnante dans la maison, nous avons, surtout, les termes employés par l’auteur pour décrire la tension de la scène elle-même (_guettait ; cherchait un indice ; le moment n’était pas encore venu ; regarda avec plus d’insistance ; semblait dire, voilà ! Nous sommes seules ; tu peux parler ; Mathilde hésitait ; fut sur le point de tout raconter_…). Tout cela devrait, à mon avis, nous suffire pour conclure qu’il s’agit bien de l’atmosphère qui règne dans la maison et non pas de sa température ambiante dont Simenon n’en avait certainement cure.

Mais, puisque ce n’est que mon avis de non-lecteur du roman, voyons voir un peu ce que disent ceux qui, apparemment, ont lu le livre :



> Gallimard :
> 
> _"Les haines familiales s'exacerbent dans la maison des sœurs Lacroix où vivent Poldine et Mathilde avec leurs enfants : Sophie, la fille adultérine de Poldine et du mari de Mathilde, Geneviève et Jacques, les enfants de Mathilde... L'atmosphère est lourde, malsaine, et le drame couve"._





> Sens Critique :
> 
> _"La haine comme ciment!
> Simenon a le talent pour décrire l'atmosphère d'une maison bourgeoise, avec 2 soeurs,un adulte, 3 enfants adultes. il se base sur un fait divers réel (un empoisonnement familial) et de là nous dé couvrons à quel point la haine entre 2 femmes peut détruire une famille! tout est minutieusement écrit, dans son style inimitable, et on est pris de peine pour les enfants.la fin est surprenante, car..."_





> Babelio :
> 
> _"Mathilde Lacroix déteste sa sœur Poldine, qui le lui rend bien. Et pourtant, elles vivent ensemble depuis tellement d'années que leur haine réciproque est un membre de la famille à part entière"._





> Wikipédia :
> 
> _"Une sorte de mise en abyme de l’empoisonnement familial"._



Pour moi, il très évident que la phrase-clé se rapporte à l'atmosphère de la maison et non pas à la maison elle-même. C'est la raison pour laquelle la dite phrase est ironique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Víctor Pérez said:


> Tout cela devrait, à mon avis, nous suffire pour conclure qu’il s’agit bien de l’atmosphère qui règne dans la maison et non pas de sa température ambiante dont Simenon n’en avait certainement cure.


Cela vous suffit peut-être à vous, mais cela ne me suffit certainement pas à moi pour arriver à votre conclusion, qui me semble bien hâtive. Cela reste votre propre interprétation, que je ne partage pas.

Encore une fois, si l'on lit le contexte immédiat, rien ne trahit une quelconque tension *ce matin-là*. Bien plus, Sophie est de bonne humeur et chante en s'habillant.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Maître Capello said:


> Cela vous suffit peut-être à vous, mais cela ne me suffit certainement pas à moi pour arriver à votre conclusion, qui me semble bien hâtive. Cela reste votre propre interprétation, que je ne partage pas.


Après que j'aie cherché à comprendre ce qui se passait dans cette maison, je ne pense pas que le mot "hâtive" soit le plus heureux. Bien sûr que je peux me tromper et que tout le monde -ou même personne- ne partage ma conclusion. Ce ne sont pas des mathématiques!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

simenon said:


> comme Capello le dit, "l'ambiance est en effet parfaitement quelconque ce matin-là ; tout semble normal", mais il faut dire que dans cette famille il y a toujours un climat de tension, un calme apparent, qui est toujours prêt à s'écrouler.


Bref, l'ambiance est en permanence tendue, le feu couve sous la cendre, le calme de façade cachant mal les haines recuites.
Je ne pense vraiment pas qu'on ait affaire ici au sens propre : il s'agit très probablement d'un sens figuré.


----------



## Reynald

Personnellement, pas du tout convaincu. D'abord parce que vous prenez l'atmosphère de l'ensemble du roman (de ce qu'on peut en lire, on est d'accord sur les qualificatifs) pour justifier l'emploi d'un mot dans un passage précis et qui évoque un moment particulier. Ensuite,


Víctor Pérez said:


> non pas de sa température ambiante dont Simenon n’en avait certainement cure.


Il n'en a cure ? Je pense au contraire que si, puisque dans ce passage justement, il prend soin de noter à plusieurs reprises la fraîcheur de cette matinée (plus haut : _ce matin-là le facteur qui portait une écharpe [...] et dont la respiration promenait un petit nuage dans le matin._ Plus loin : _[Emmanuel] resta longtemps à regarder, par la baie vitrée, les toits gris sur lesquels flottait une brume indécise._ Plus loin encore : _[Poldine] prit un châle de laine car elle avait froid)_. Avec _la maison pas encore assez chaude_, cela fait beaucoup de considérations météorologiques dans un passage assez court.
Pourquoi ces quelques notations ? Peut-être, entre autres, pour la logique du récit (justifier la sortie du personnage par un prétexte et les conditions matinales peu propices (# 3 et 6, déjà dit). Pour instiller de la tristesse dans le passage, certainement aussi.

Enfin, avec _maison, _il me semble que le sens propre de _chaud _paraît s'imposer (là, c'est peut-être une impression personnelle). Au sens figuré de _chaud_, j'ai l'impression que _atmosphère_, _ambiance_, _air..._ auraient été préférés.

Donc, pour moi... toujours sens propre.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup de vos intéressantes remarques. JE trouve qu'en effet Simenon aime nous faire percevoir "l'air" (des fois aussi la consistence de l'air) et, en général, toutes les sensations de tous les sens (je me souviens, dans un roman, qu'il décrit en deux mots la sensation qu'on a en buvant avec un verre peu fin, qui a le bord épais et un peu rugueux...), mais ici je ne voix pas trop le lien logique entre le frois (matériel) de la maison et le choix de ne pas aborder une discussion qui deviendrait sans aucun doute animée. Voilà pourquoi, d'istinct, j'ai pensé à un sens figuré (ironique ou pas, mais figuré).


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> JE trouve qu'en effet Simenon aime nous faire percevoir "l'air" (des fois aussi la consistence de l'air) et, en général, toutes les sensations de tous les sens



C'est une des raisons qui me fait penser qu'il s'agit de chaleur au sens propre.



> Elle fut certainement sur le point de tout raconter. Peut-être la maison n’était-elle pas encore assez chaude ?


=>
Si la maison était plus chaude, elle se lancerait mais là, dans la maison trop froide, elle n'a pas le courage de le faire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Si la maison était plus chaude, elle se lancerait mais là, dans la maison trop froide, elle n'a pas le courage de le faire.



Je reste très sceptique sur cette interprétation : notamment, je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi la température de la pièce donnerait - ou non - à Mathilde le courage de parler.


----------



## Reynald

On sait tous, pour l'avoir maintes fois constaté, que les individus comme les foules s'échauffent, s'énervent, sont plus agressifs quand la température monte. (Ce serait même démontré - lien. )


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Sauf qu'il n'est, ici, nullement question d'agressivité, de violence explosive ou d'agression, mais d'affronter des rancœurs dans une situation de violence larvée et de souffrance.


----------



## Reynald

Nullement question d'agressivité ? Il suffit de se reporter au texte. Dans les quelques extraits disponibles qui précèdent la phrase en question, on lit par exemple :
Jacques à sa sœur : « Viens vite... sinon, cela fera encore une scène. »
Emmanuel parle d' « une maison qui ressemblait si souvent à une maison de fous » et du « concert d'imprécations que l'on s'offrait chaque jour.»
Décrites (?) ou simplement résumées comme ici, les scènes semblent bien coutumières.
Mais ce matin, il fait froid. Pas envie.


----------

